# maumee walleyes



## pig

while how long till the first fish comes out of the river my guess is second week of march but i will be down there trying before that hope im wrong and we start getting them next week we all can dream right


----------



## Gern186

March 18th-20th is on average when it becomes worth making a trip, except for last year when they started during the 1st week of March.....but that was a rare occurrence.

I'm sure there will be a fish or 2 pulled out before the 18th, but not very many.


----------



## BFG

Water temperature is the key. Warm March..lots of fish early. Cold March...fish will be behind...but eventually will run b/c their internal clock says to do so...


----------



## pig

i have done my best in mid march for walleyes in the maumee it seems to produce more fish for me then any other time in the river i think it must be the spots i fish i wonder if i fish the staging area of the river


----------



## HOCKEY

I fished the run since 1965, know the river very well, I allways 
say and will stick to it, two weeks after the ice is out there is a good amount of walleyes in the river that will hit,you have to go lighter and small tails, the best starting spots are the river bend in the mud at white street, back channel of blue grass 
island, side creek where meets river at button wood, divine
word hole on 65 side, and schorder hole down from buttonwood,
there will be females mixed in, 1/4 oz/ or 5/16 jigs white or orange or yellow tails, power bait tails are better. fish very slow,
have c aught walleyes in the past in feb. nice thing small crowds


----------



## slaughtereyez

HOCKEY said:


> I fished the run since 1965, know the river very well, I allways
> say and will stick to it, two weeks after the ice is out there is a good amount of walleyes in the river that will hit,you have to go lighter and small tails, the best starting spots are the river bend in the mud at white street, back channel of blue grass
> island, side creek where meets river at button wood, divine
> word hole on 65 side, and schorder hole down from buttonwood,
> there will be females mixed in, 1/4 oz/ or 5/16 jigs white or orange or yellow tails, power bait tails are better. fish very slow,
> have c aught walleyes in the past in feb. nice thing small crowds


I caught my first Maumee walleye when I was 13 and it was mid February...and the only reason I will never forget it is because my dad proceeded to drop it back in the water!  I didnt let him down the whole way home that night!...kept asking him whats for dinner and telling him fish and chips sure do sound good!....needless to say, he doesent forget that one either!


----------



## walcat

Are there any good shore fishing spots? Have leg problems and don't wade anymore. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

Lot's of them from White Street to the 475 bridge, but most fish from White Street to the tip of Bluegrass. Just need to find a spot where there are no guys wading out and you have casting room


----------



## pig

just drove over the river seen one guy at fort meiges the water looks like its down about 4 feet from tues day a couple more weeks i cant wait come 40s


----------



## tiffinohioguy

after todays river blow outs the walleyes should be in there! the water is at 38.5 degrees and thats when the first eye start to come in. last year around this time i fished the sandusky and snagged a bunch during the high water but no bites. cant wait till the water starts dropping


----------



## pig

i hope you are right cant wait to get over there and get some hope water goes down by friday i hope to be at white street


----------



## hard-day-fishin

Considering going on this coming Thursday..any thoughts on how it might be given the weather? Or has anyone seen anyone out yet?


----------



## tiffinohioguy

the weather is calling for warmer temps so the river will probably be pretty muddy still on thursday givien theres still some snow on the ground. just my opinion


----------



## Flathead76

The magic water tempature is 43 degrees and then people will start catching fish. Last year the first fish came around March 9th.


----------



## the_Smallmouth_Samurai

pig said:


> while how long till the first fish comes out of the river my guess is second week of march but i will be down there trying before that hope im wrong and we start getting them next week we all can dream right


I just went down in front of ft meigs tonight. I was only there for about 20 minutes before i caught a damn tree on a cast and backlashed half my spool. I was just casting from shore at my usual crossing route to get over to the point. 

However, I did manage to reel in a nice little walleye scale on the tip of my hook before I left. I felt my jighead run into it only a couple feet off the bank. I didn't even think it was a fish til I saw the scale when I was pickin the leaves off my hook.

It was pretty sweet considering I really wasn't expecting to encounter any fish just yet. I just really wanted to cast my new setup Haha. 


Which btw:
Abu Garcia's new Vendetta rod is bad ass, especially if you have a revo.
Incrediblly comfortable and balanced. And at only $80 bucks its by far the best river rod I've ever had. Not gonna be crampin up this year with that nice comfy contoured eva foam grip!


----------



## markfish

when the water temp hit 43 last year i got a lot of big catfish,but they worked well in the garden,


----------



## Flathead76

markfish said:


> when the water temp hit 43 last year i got a lot of big catfish,but they worked well in the garden,


You will have to work alot harder than that to get a rise out of me. For everyone else in the northeast ohio section there is a thread what is your favorite largemouth recipe this is where is all got started. Check it out you may find a bass recipe that you would like to try out on walleye.


----------



## BFG

> i just went down in front of ft meigs tonight. I was only there for about 20 minutes before i caught a damn tree on a cast and backlashed half my spool. I was just casting from shore at my usual crossing route to get over to the point.
> 
> However, i did manage to reel in a nice little walleye scale on the tip of my hook before i left. I felt my jighead run into it only a couple feet off the bank. I didn't even think it was a fish til i saw the scale when i was pickin the leaves off my hook.
> 
> It was pretty sweet considering i really wasn't expecting to encounter any fish just yet. I just really wanted to cast my new setup haha.
> 
> 
> Which btw:
> Abu garcia's new vendetta rod is bad ass, especially if you have a revo.
> Incrediblly comfortable and balanced. And at only $80 bucks its by far the best river rod i've ever had. Not gonna be crampin up this year with that nice comfy contoured eva foam grip!



it's on like donkey kong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasteybeer75

I have never gone Walleye fishing, I am use to small trout fishing running 4lb line.... any recommendations for what line to run? and further more what type of jigs or worms I should use?


----------



## robert44ht5

tasteybeer75 said:


> I have never gone Walleye fishing, I am use to small trout fishing running 4lb line.... any recommendations for what line to run? and further more what type of jigs or worms I should use?


You will get many opinions on the line... go for a abrasion resistant 10lb line and use floaters with an egg sinker anywhere from .5oz to 1oz with a barrel swivel tied above a 24" leader of lighter line. Place various colored 3" grubs on the floater. 
This is a Carolina rig and is modified by everyone to taste. Everyday your rig changes by sinker weight or leader length. Change makes the difference between catching and watching, find the setup that works.


----------



## Carpman

Guys....they were in the river before the rain.....My buddy left with two the other day. Just gotta know where to look right now. It's always funny how people go up there the same time each year, but don't understand more than reading a post on a forum that the run is on. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that our weather is changing and so do the runs.


----------



## pig

drove over the river today to go to janns and maumee tackle lets just say the wife wont be happy but back to the river it was high and muddy of course i was thinking that i could go down there friday but looking at it its a couple days away if we dont get alot of rain this weekend a hope i can go down there by tuesday i have cabin fever bad and i cant afford to many more days like today if i dont want my wife mad at me


----------



## roger23

Maumee today


----------



## kprice

With all this rain coming, the river should be stockpiled with eyes in another week or 2. It is getting tough to wait lol


----------



## pig

just watched news another 2in of rain coming here on sat it will be another week sorry about the bad news


----------



## pig

hey roger where those walleye spawing in the parking lot


----------



## PAF

I just returned to Toledo recently, does anyone know if we can fish Edison? I hurd we can't since 9-11. Is that true?


----------



## pig

paf that is not true you can fish there but you cant use trouble hooks until may also it is hard to find walleye there if that is what you are going fishing for


----------



## PAF

thanks pig, yes its walleye i was going for. why isnt there walleye there? there used to be alot of them there at the same time they start running the maumee river. i got tierd of the crowd on the maumee and started fishing edison to avoid them B4 i moved away. i used to limmit there eveytime i went. i waded it and used a small alm boat. whats changed that they dont migrate there anymore?


----------



## pig

just came back from my father inlaws house tonight he lives on river road just east of jorome rd on the perrysburg side of the river his house sets up on a hill and about a 1/4 mile from the river and i think by tuesday the river will be so high that you could fish of his deck long story short i think we have another week or so untile it comes down to fishable waters this weather sucks we get so close then it snows evey 3 days oh well got to love this time of year


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

What happened to the "other" site, its in Indonesian now?


----------



## River_Dog

yes you can. fished edison hot water output a few days ago. saw a few walleye jumping after baitfish, but hooked into none.


----------



## HOCKEY

you know mr. pig, if you didn't buy that new st croix, the river 
would be ok, you jink us, give that rod to the baby, you have no 
time for it, soon as water crest, white street, or back side of island,every year the fish are in now. better yet give that rod to me.


----------



## pig

hockey glad to see that you took my advice and went to gander mountains school for rockie walleye fisher men you will need all the help you can get in the river to surpass me this year im fishing for 3 this year hope to be in river by friday hockey you up for it or does the wife have you working around the house we will see about the st croix


----------



## jeep5656

Are there been any fish in the river


----------



## BFG

> Are there been any fish in the river


Probably some fish, but you'll have to stand on top of Fort Meigs to get to 'em.


----------



## River_Dog

true BFG. the rivers high as a crack fiend. i think were all getting similar anxious withdrawls. i wet my line already this year but only to calm the urge. had no luck.

toughed the freezing rain on saturday. walleye were very active breaking topwater at the mouth near edison, and even in casting distance of the willis d. boyer downtown, but nothing would bite. my buddy snagged a carp in its eyeball...hope its not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Sarge189

Only been up to Maumee to fish for white bass, how is the fishing for eyes is it true you must wade for them? Or is there areas you can fish from the bank for them my reason for asking is my son wants to come and he is only 8 yrs old if I can get some suggestions please.


----------



## Sarge189

River_Dog said:


> true BFG. the rivers high as a crack fiend. i think were all getting similar anxious withdrawls. i wet my line already this year but only to calm the urge. had no luck.
> 
> toughed the freezing rain on saturday. walleye were very active breaking topwater at the mouth near edison, and even in casting distance of the willis d. boyer downtown, but nothing would bite. my buddy snagged a carp in its eyeball...hope its not a sign of things to come.












I am going through withdrawals and I got to get my fix its on leaving Sunday heading north for some eyes. That Wally was caught last year along with several others had a great year last year hope to produce another great year of fishing. Bringing my youngest son along he is 8 I'm breaking him in now.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Sarge189 said:


> Only been up to Maumee to fish for white bass, how is the fishing for eyes is it true you must wade for them? Or is there areas you can fish from the bank for them my reason for asking is my son wants to come and he is only 8 yrs old if I can get some suggestions please.


In all honesty, i would hold off a few years til he is old enough to wade and function independently of you. It's really hard to find any shore fishing access with any hopes of getting fish. You really want him to be able to cast accurately, retie rigs, and handle whatever other problems we face out there.


----------



## HOCKEY

Ihave to disagree there is a place for and eight year old in the
maumme, I had mine down at eight and he caught three walleyes all legal of bank at orleans, and all three were over six lbs. I would suggest not during high water, and just stay away from the crowds there plenty of place off the bank were you can get your limit, And I would for sure bring him down when the run is over and the jacks are in and the whitebass are in he will
be old enough to wade. I started mine on the ice at 3yrs. old and at 25
he nows is a charter boat captain, started them young.


----------



## Sarge189

Hey Hockey, thanks for the information I will look into that I want to come up Sunday evening and stay until Tuesday but if the water is still to high to fish I will wait until the end of the month.


----------



## Sarge189

Redhunter,
you are correct about retying his lines he still needs some practice on that but once again thanks for the information.


----------



## swantucky

HOCKEY said:


> Ihave to disagree there is a place for and eight year old in the
> maumme, I had mine down at eight and he caught three walleyes all legal of bank at orleans, and all three were over six lbs. I would suggest not during high water, and just stay away from the crowds there plenty of place off the bank were you can get your limit, And I would for sure bring him down when the run is over and the jacks are in and the whitebass are in he will
> be old enough to wade. I started mine on the ice at 3yrs. old and at 25
> he nows is a charter boat captain, started them young.


I also started taking my son down at 8 or 9 but lets face it we are both locals. When bringing a kid you have to pick your times, if not it is just no fun. My son will be 15 next month and does fine down there but it has been a process. 

Until late season when the water drops and warms the Maumee is no place for a child. Fishing skills or not that river can be a dangerous place for grown men. I have seen more than a couple go in that water and without help I am not sure what would have happened to them. Take the youngsters later in the season, it will be alot more relaxing and the white bass will keep everyone busy


----------



## Sarge189

Thanks for the information and happy fishing this season.

Charles


----------



## River_Dog

i'd also go with the general consensous on this one sarge. I would definately recommend some summer wading with son up here in summer, in low water.

this early season water is really hazardous and the fishing in generally labor intensive. i didnt have the focus for it at his age.(orwader that fit) low water fishing in the summer for cats or smallies, i think would be much safer and more entertaining for the young.


----------



## pig

well if this rain wont quit no one will get to go fishing


----------



## BFG

Take him to Fremont. Much safer and waders are not required. I've been taking my kids there (now 7 yrs) for the last 3 years for white bass and it works out great.


----------



## jeep5656

has the water started to dorp on the river yet


----------



## DeathFromAbove

jeep5656 said:


> has the water started to dorp on the river yet


It's rising, with more rain and snow tomorrow. It hasn't stopped raining all day today, with some times where it was pretty heavy. All the local creeks are out of thier banks. The river won't go down until they do. Might be weeks. Wading to Blue Grass Island is not advisable.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Sarge189 said:


> Only been up to Maumee to fish for white bass, how is the fishing for eyes is it true you must wade for them? Or is there areas you can fish from the bank for them my reason for asking is my son wants to come and he is only 8 yrs old if I can get some suggestions please.


My Father took me down to the river in 1965. I was 8 years old. I had my own waders, tied my own Doll Flies(We didn't have plastic tails and floaters back then), and I caught Walleyes. It was the start of a lifetime of an outdoor life of fishing and hunting that I still enjoy today By all means buy the kid some waders and bring him down. Tie a rope to him if it makes you feel better. Just be smart abuot when and where you go. Give the river a little time to go down. It will eventually. He'll thank you for it for the rest of his life.


----------



## Sarge189

Hey my friend thanks it looks like the river will win this weekend. It will be at least a whole week for the river go down to suitable fishing conditions for Walleyes. So until the 27th of March i guess.


----------



## FishHunter88

check the Maumee bait and tackle website and they said the river dropped another foot over night...i'm going to try tomorrow for some eyes...the water temperature is excellent. Hoping their is a light crowd tomorrow


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Supposed to be 55 in T-Town on Tuesday, and warmer during the week. It's on next week.


----------



## Sarge189

Hey all I am checking on river conditions, and if any walleye were pulled out today. Keep me updated because I may still come up on Monday if river level continues to drop and some eyes are being taken today and tommorrow.


----------



## pig

the river this morning is at 585 and 42 deg cant wait till monday still high and muddy but my buddy went to orleans and snaged two "take this with a grain of salt i dont no wasnt there" but sounds good im going to white street monday wish me luck


----------



## pig

also if the river keeps up it pace we will be on bluegrass by wensday or thrusday


----------



## weasel

pig let us know how you do. i might get up there next weekend and give it a try sound like we are going to get a nice warm up this week . also good luck and besafe!


----------



## 47dipseydivers

I've had some decent days from shore just past the 475 bridge later on in the run


----------



## walleyeguy19

Has any on caught any walleye.yet?


----------



## jiggin'fool

I would have thought for sure someone would have caught some this weekend! water has to be fishable by orleans and white st.


----------



## idontknow316

My buddy snagged one today. The fish are there, the river just needs to come down just a wee bit more. I think by next weekend people will be taking fish home. I'm far from an expert on river warreye but this is the week it has unofficially started in the past.


----------



## eye-man

Went down for a few hours this afternoon. Fished White St. up to Tow Path. No luck here. Did see 2 fish at Maumee Tackle. There will definitly be pictures on their website in the morning. Try again Tues.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

walleyeguy19 said:


> Has any on caught any walleye.yet?


Drove down to check it out today. At 4:30 PM the river was at 585. Only places anyone was fishing were Orleans and White St. Saw 2 dozen guys at Orleans, hanful at White St. I saw 2 fish taken at Orleans, none at White St.Still pretty cold and slow. It's coming soon though.


----------



## pig

the fish gods are shineing on us going down to river


----------



## pig

went to the river today didnt get any but seen one get snagged and seen some surface around me should be at the rite depth buy wensday


----------



## kprice

Were you at orleans? I gave the tow path a try today, but was only out for 20 min.. Hands got cold quick lol


----------



## pig

no kprice i was at white street was there for about one hour and got cold as well will be there wendsday should be good i hope


----------



## hard-day-fishin

I was at Meigs today for a few hours..had no luck but I did see a guy leaving with 2 on his stringer..Any tips for a first timer on how to tell the difference between bites and rocks?


----------



## pig

went down to white street and got one today was using 1/2 oz and 4 ft leader very slow and cold hope by this wkend it picks up the waters about 582-583 about 2in vis i will be out all week and keep you out of towners informed i think i would wait a week if you have along drive mines about 10min hope this helps


----------



## pig

when you get a bite your line will almost allways get tight and you will feel something soft at the other end its hard to explan it but you will get the hang of it hope this helps hard day


----------



## 21579

Got two today at Ft. Meigs. Brought in 3 others that were snagged and rolled two others. 1/2 oz. on a 3 ft. leader green head white and red tail.


----------



## ostbucks98

you will feel a methodic tick of the weight tapping the bottom as it goes.The bite might be an out of rythm bump or when you feel a gap (nothing at all).


bump....bump.......bump....bump[............"bite?"............]bump.....bump......bump......bump

the above expression represents a gap in the bumps.feeling nothing for a second may represent that bite
thats why you will see so many guys giving the rod a twitch frequently.


----------



## weasel

pig thanks for the up date, glad you got one. the first one is always a great feeling . it must be nice to live so close as i got a 2 hr drive. stll thinking on coming up this weekend if it picks up . you might want to try 3/4 oz i have always have had better luck with that weight early in the season with the river up like it is now good luck !:B


----------



## Juan More Fish

Glad to here people are catching fish now. i also live 2 1/2 hours away. I live in galloway. I would die, or get a divorce if i lived on the maumee river. hahaha
Im going up saturday, counting days.


----------



## pig

just got back from maumee river fished white st and the tow path both spots produced fish today all thou i dont think i will be back at white to snags the water is at 582 and 1/2 and still about 3in of vis not alot of presure today and still fish are coming out not fast but ok will be back down thrusday this wk end should be fair to good hope this helps


----------



## Spyderbell

Just got back from orleans park and saw a couple guys with fish walking out. It's getting busy there wasn't anywhere to park by the river but seems the fish are coming!


----------



## Sarge189

Are they snagging or are they hitting?


----------



## Sarge189

Hey Spyder was there any size to the fish they had.


----------



## BornWithGills

Caught 2 legals and snagged 1 on 3/15 theres some fish in the river but it's still high and looks like chocolate milk...not panning on going back till next week.


----------



## Spyderbell

Not sure on size as i couldn't find a parking spot and just turned around and left (was on my lunch break) but they were big enough to keep!


----------



## tjcarr

planning on getting into the river at sunup tomorrow morning. its been awhile since ive been stationed in north carolina for the last 6 years. any tips on where to start out and what colors they're biting on right now. thanks!


----------



## rutnut245

Caught a limit today from 8:30-11:30 actually caught 7 biters.Hot color was chartruese floater and a hot pink tail.The fish in the Sandusky river seem to be a lot chunkier,a little more visability in Fremont also.


----------



## Gern186

rutnut245 said:


> Caught a limit today from 8:30-11:30 actually caught 7 biters.Hot color was chartruese floater and a hot pink tail.The fish in the Sandusky river seem to be a lot chunkier,a little more visability in Fremont also.


So did you catch them in the maumee or the sandusky river? Just wondering......


----------



## rutnut245

Gern186 said:


> So did you catch them in the maumee or the sandusky river? Just wondering......


Maumee,off the tow Path.


----------



## pig

just got back from the tow path alot more action today seen about 5 times as many people to day down there also seen alot of fish there today i will be honest alot were snagged today only a few keepers but there are showing up a good sign of things to come oh yeah hockey i got 3 snags today no keepers so keep on working i will let you no when they turn on if you live out of town sat and sun should be good waters at 48deg and 582 today bluegrass should be opening very soon good luck


----------



## rutnut245

I had a great day today.I got a late start and didn't start till 8:30,caught my fourth fish at 9:05.I caught and released at least a dozen biters by 11.I did foul hook two with the floaters.I will say I was off the towpath but there wasn't anyone within a hundred yards of me.The hot lure today was a medium pink floater and 3"clear chartruse with flake.I don't use egg sinkers,I use a shot line and it makes all the difference in the world.I only lost 2 lures all morning.


----------



## BOO

thanks for the report gentlemen, Heading down after work in search of my first walleye of the year!!


----------



## pig

what is a shot line if you dont mind me asking


----------



## rutnut245

A swivel on your main line with a 3-4" piece of heavy mono that you pinch your split shot on.It walks across the bottom better and when it does get hung up you usually only lose the shot.Much better than an egg sinker and more easily adjustable to the conditions i.m.h.o.At todays level I was using four #5 splitshot.


----------



## revpilot

rutnut245 said:


> A swivel on your main line with a 3-4" piece of heavy mono that you pinch your split shot on.It walks across the bottom better and when it does get hung up you usually only lose the shot.Much better than an egg sinker and more easily adjustable to the conditions i.m.h.o.At todays level I was using four #5 splitshot.



Rutnut do you have a problem with the line your split shots are on wrapping around your mainline alot ?


----------



## Redhunter1012

revpilot said:


> Rutnut do you have a problem with the line your split shots are on wrapping around your mainline alot ?


You can use a 3 way swivel to totally eliminate this


----------



## rutnut245

revpilot said:


> Rutnut do you have a problem with the line your split shots are on wrapping around your mainline alot ?


Nope.I put on #15 Maxima for the lead line and push the shot right to the swivel.You also need to use a plastic bead on your main line between the swivels.If you don't use heavy mono and a bead you'll run into that problem and the shot also comes off too easy.You really have to pinch it on tight.


----------



## die4irish

Hey Doc be carefull down there this year. Sounds like your special spot is heating up already.


----------



## rutnut245

die4irish said:


> Hey Doc be carefull down there this year. Sounds like your special spot is heating up already.


Yeah,my kid just got back from there.He said there were about 15 guys out there.I don't mind I got a lot more than one special spot.That's just my favorite 582&1/2 spot.

What I do mind is people snippin there line at their rod tip when they get hung up.Nothing screws up a spot worse than line running through it.He said a guy 15 yrds upstream from him was doin it all night and respooled right there where he stood.I asked my kid if he said anything to him and he said no.I couldn't have let that slide.I don't do weekends,and after this one the river is gonna be full of line.

As far as screwin myself up,I went up and down that hill three times,so far so good.


----------



## pig

thanks rutnut245 i will have to try that


----------



## Headboat Hunter

rutnut245 said:


> Yeah,my kid just got back from there.He said there were about 15 guys out there.I don't mind I got a lot more than one special spot.That's just my favorite 582&1/2 spot.
> 
> What I do mind is people snippin there line at their rod tip when they get hung up.Nothing screws up a spot worse than line running through it.He said a guy 15 yrds upstream from him was doin it all night and respooled right there where he stood.I asked my kid if he said anything to him and he said no.I couldn't have let that slide.I don't do weekends,and after this one the river is gonna be full of line.
> 
> As far as screwin myself up,I went up and down that hill three times,so far so good.


Yea I wish that was in the rule book. No snippen line at your rod tip. $500.00 fine 1st offense as it tends to screw up the fishing spot for other anglers.


----------



## roger23

never have seen this many people fishing the Maumee worse than last year,,,wet arm fishermen all limitting out others not so good ,,wet arm guys are usually gone in a hour or two,,,Lake Erie was not crowded at all and you did not have to run far,,morning bite was fast and furious as usual,,only kept smaller jacks ,,but there were a lot of fish 25"and up,fun to catch not so good to eat,at least for me ,,heading back out at 9 if everyone shows up on time,,,


----------



## WATER FOX

My buddy is wondering if they are open yet?Has a boat to hual down for a few...


----------



## roger23

WATER FOX said:


> My buddy is wondering if they are open yet?Has a boat to hual down for a few...


yes she opened during the week.someone got and kept a 13 1/2 female there yesterday...


----------



## midoh39

My friend and I are thinking about coming up tommorow, I have fished the run the last ten years, but the problem is my friend is pretty new to fishing. He can cast and tie, and only been wading with me once. I really dont want to take him to buttonwood, Im just wondering which access would be easiest for him? This is kind of a stupid question, but I really dont want him to get all mad.


----------



## Tailchaser

WE use to fish steelhead like that. We called it a tag end. When tying on your leader to a swivel we just left about4 to 5 inches hang over, and crimp on whatever number of splits you needed for the current & bottom conditions. You can also put a knot on the end of the tag end below the splits to help keep them on. Just keep a bag in your coat with extra split shot. Good luck all in the river. Don.


----------



## wiki21

Midoh I would probably try the maumee side possibly off white street its a smaller parking lot depending on when u get there it will probably be full all day tomorrow. If you have a larger truck it can get tricky but the p-burg side seems to have more pressure. If you park at white st you can walk up the towpath until you can find a decent place to get the lines wet and just kinda get your buddy accustomed to this war style of fishing. Thats what I try to do with people who arent very experienced. At least he can tie NOTHING worse than fishing the river with somebody who has trouble setting up their rig. Current gets stronger the closer you get to conant st bridge just somthin to keep in mind.

Dont consider myself a pro on the river at all so if I misinformed in any way anybody feel free to correct me just trying to help out w/ my 2 cents.


----------



## midoh39

Thank you, my car is no problem to park, but we will be up there around 9. I was deciding between the tow path and ft. meigs.


----------



## ostbucks98

Fished the fort in the morning from boat managed two keeper jacks just above the pillars.Then moved up stream about 500 yards in the faster section.Had 3 legal fish get to about 25 feet from the back of the boat and couldnt get them any closer due to the current.I couldnt even ski them across the top.I was using small 1/4 floater with 1/2ounce egg sinker.Pink and chartreuse were the two top colors.The hook on the 1/4's just wasnt enough to hold the fish in the current.But they wouldnt bite anything bigger.About 2pm we moved down to orleans park and picked up two more before calling it a day at 7pm. 16 total walleye on the line.Landed 4 keepers.Lost 3 rest were snags.Alot of people catching fish today at both places.Not hot yet just steady.


----------



## eye-man

Fished Jerome Rd. Fri and Sat. 1 fish Fri. Sat. Got 3 more. All jacks. Caught all the fish Sat. on Motoroil w/ Orange Floater 3' leader. Wish I could have fished today looks like rain will bring the river up this week.


----------



## midoh39

My friend and I started out at Ft. Meigs, I got one jack, then all we got were snags. So we went to Buttonwood where I went on to get 3 more jacks, and released 2 others after I got my limit. My friend had one fish on all day, I felt bad for him but he had a good day. Long leaders with chart. tails were the ticket I guess. I hope to be up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Duckaholic

I assume with rain on the way it should put more fish in the river, think later this coming week will be hot? Got 3 hr drive trying to hit it just right. Or wait till week after.


----------



## WATER FOX

Handeled a bunch of fish and finally got 4 legal jacks.They come in waves 3-4ft leader pink and chartruse red head on floaters.Good Luck


----------



## AC_ESS

A lot of rain would make the visibility worse and with the possibility of snow this week would lead one to think the water temp would not increase 

from what it sounds there is some fishing to be done but not like if the spawn run was on


----------



## eye-man

Fished Jerome Rd. 5:30-7:30pm caught 2 legal jacks, snagged 2, and lost 4 other fish. Motor Oil, 1/2 oz., chart. floateron 3' leader. Plenty of fish in the river. If the river stays fishable after the rain, this weekend should be good-great fishing.


----------



## pig

the river was spitting fish out today for me had a great day the color of choice today was red body and white head on 1/2 oz egg sinker


----------



## Sarge189

pig said:


> the river was spitting fish out today for me had a great day the color of choice today was red body and white head on 1/2 oz egg sinker



Hey Pig, even in this cold front thats great, You think this front moving in will change the way they hit for this weekend and early part of next week. Temps are like 35' to 40' I think.


----------



## pig

sarge i think it will but i was not going to go today becauces of the cold weather but im glad i did you wont no if you dont try


----------



## Sarge189

Thanks Pig.


----------



## pig

i got back from the river with 3today they were bitting early this morning but shut very fast got my 3 with in 40 min of sunrise then that was it fished to 10 and only picket up scales it was a pain with all that ice cloging up my guides but the worst of all was the line on the bail would stick and i could only make 40 foot casts hope it warms up and ps if you are fishing at buttonwood and scroders and the tip of the island the dnr are spying on you from the towpath dont KEEP SNAGED FISH good luck orange was the color today 5/8oz weight


----------



## Sarge189

Quick question for your guys that know the maumee well. I am coming up Sunday and a buddy of mine is coming with me but he only has Hip Boots which area would be good for him since he doesnt have waders.


----------



## 419deerhunter

Probably orleans


----------



## pig

where are the fish we have been fishing all week and it has been there slow the last two days i no the cold front has something to do with it but i havent seen that many snag fish ether do you think we need rain are is my fishing partner hockey bad luck


----------



## ostbucks98

I would say hockey is the culprit...


----------



## Texan

Hey guys, Im looking to head out but seeing Im from Texas and have never been out on the river, Im looking to meet up with some guys to get some pointers. Im not new to fishing just new to river fishing for walleye. Im not looking to steal your spots, just looking for some pointers as to what Im looking for. I live in Perrysburg right off of 20 and 75.


----------



## Texan

And I forgot to add that I do have chest waders and a net. Im set up to go, just need the pointers. And a quick question, is it safe to go out alone, or is it better to go with someone else?


----------



## 419deerhunter

HEy tex im headed out monday around 2 if you want to hook up


----------



## Texan

I sent you a message to set something up. I really appreciate the offer.


----------



## Sarge189

Hey fellows I made it up and will hit Bluegrass in the morning around 8am so if anybody is heading down I would like some directions on a line path regarding out to bluegrass. I have my friend and he has hip boots. Should I lug 2 poles or travel light?

Sarge


----------



## HappySnag

Sarge189 
take one rod,jigs and net,live one in car,if you brake one it is short wolk to car.


----------



## hard-day-fishin

Let me know how anybody going out today does, I know its slowed down a little these past few days with the cold front. But I'm hoping to get out to Bluegrass tomorrow.

Also I'm hearing a lot of stories about guys getting hit by the DNR for keeping snags..does anyone know how much a ticket for doing so costs? Don't get me wrong, I would never do it, Im just curious how much those morons get hit with


----------



## rutnut245

I went back to the same spot I've been doing very well at,off the towpath.I did manage to catch 2 and lost another at the net.I fished for four hours and it was very slow.The fish I did catch were holding in the middle of the river,I also foul hooked a couple.We need a rain and a warm up big time.Very slow fishing.

Last I heard the fine for keeping snagged fish was $90.00.You could buy a lot of fish at that price.I've witnessed the same guys get busted twice in the same day.


----------



## walleyeguy19

go to the sandusky!!


----------



## Jigging Jim

hard-day-fishin said:


> Let me know how anybody going out today does, I know its slowed down a little these past few days with the cold front. But I'm hoping to get out to Bluegrass tomorrow.
> 
> Also I'm hearing a lot of stories about guys getting hit by the DNR for keeping snags..does anyone know how much a ticket for doing so costs? Don't get me wrong, I would never do it, Im just curious how much those morons get hit with


Ohio slams the Law Breakers hard when it comes to the Fines. I imagine it's hefty. I read about the Fines a lot in an Outdoorsmen's Newpaper - and it stings me just reading about it. Not worth the chance.


----------



## 419deerhunter

Just got home from fishing the Island with Texan was very slow only saw 2 legal eyes brought in. A lot of sucker/carp. Must of been to cold for Texan's Texas blood he bailed after a while I stuck it out and brought one eye in butt it was a snagged one :S


----------



## Texan

419deerhunter said:


> Just got home from fishing the Island with Texan was very slow only saw 2 legal eyes brought in. A lot of sucker/carp. Must of been to cold for Texan's Texas blood he bailed after a while I stuck it out and brought one eye in butt it was a snagged one :S


For my first experience on the river, it was a blast. My feet did get very numb but that is because I let my feet sweat in my waders, then got back in. Bad mistake. Next time I will be a little better prepared. Hooked up with one and lost it, so next time I will have to get it back in.


----------



## midoh39

Hey, how do you guys think the river will be on Sunday? I'm supposed to be bringing another friend and my mom up to the river. On a side note, I just got a hole in a pair of waders in the crotchle region, so I need to replace them. Is there anyway to prevent this?my waders were kinda loose, and weren't tight to my body. Any help on this would be much appreciated


----------



## cat25sailor

At Fremont when I pulled in ODNR was writing a ticket and his friend said it was 110 dollars. Interesting was he caught it hook thru outside of mouth in. ODNR had him scooped. His buddy had 3 legals all good size. Just be careful and honest our time will come!


----------



## luv fishing

i fished the island last friday and i got 3 legals and lost 2 other ones that were legal one at the net and the other one the guy next to me snagged my line, and just said opps, but i guess if you say opps it makes every thing ok lol. but i snagged probally 7.


----------



## Carpman

cat25sailor said:


> At Fremont when I pulled in ODNR was writing a ticket and his friend said it was 110 dollars. Interesting was he caught it hook thru outside of mouth in. ODNR had him scooped. His buddy had 3 legals all good size. Just be careful and honest our time will come!


Outside of the mouth is snagged........


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Sarge189 said:


> Quick question for your guys that know the maumee well. I am coming up Sunday and a buddy of mine is coming with me but he only has Hip Boots which area would be good for him since he doesnt have waders.


Orleans is dead try Jerome rd Lots of room to get away from a line that could make you wade out farther,


----------



## DeathFromAbove

cat25sailor said:


> At Fremont when I pulled in ODNR was writing a ticket and his friend said it was 110 dollars. Interesting was he caught it hook thru outside of mouth in. ODNR had him scooped. His buddy had 3 legals all good size. Just be careful and honest our time will come!


It's at least 110, and thats per fish. And they will wait and let you snag 4 and bust you at your car. Throw in court costs and you could fly to a 5 star rest. in New York to eat fish for that kind of money.And these guys that think by turning there back to them, or unhooking under water, forget it. I've looked thru their spotting scopes. Believe me they have A-1 stuff and can count the whiskers on your chin Most of them will let you look thru their optics if you ask. Probably figure you'll never snag again once you see what they're seeing.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Fished Jerome rd area yesterday and it was SLOOOOOOW! Got 2 between 3 of us. Went down to Buttonwood in the evening watching the guys coming up, and most guys got skunked Out of 5 guys you'de see 1 guy with 1. Anybody planning to drive a ways might want to wait until you hear differant. Need some warm weather and a nice warm rain. Rivers getting low. Seen guys wading halfway across the river at Buttonwood. Never understood that one. Probably stepped on a hundred fish and their eggs on the way out there.


----------



## Slogdog

Outside in, AND right at the lip (no not "in" 2 inches down the jaw!) and I'd be pissed to be paying a fine.


----------



## yonderfishin

tasteybeer75 said:


> I have never gone Walleye fishing, I am use to small trout fishing running 4lb line.... any recommendations for what line to run? and further more what type of jigs or worms I should use?


After having fished the maumee run I am going to go with 15 pound test mono or braid to the swivel/sinker and then to 8 or 10 pound leader....24 to 36 inches for the leader , floating jig head with grub. This makes the leader likely to break off in a snag without losing the swivel and sinker ( very important ) . Any twirltail rubber grub in the 3 inch size, since i seen them being caught on many different colors. As others have mentioned , white, chartreuse , red , black , or any combination of these colors seem to be most used , from what I seen at the river the other day. You dont need a large heavy rod , any 5 or 6 foot rod should be fine. Just be prepared to lose some tackle because you will inevitably get hung up and lose some. The fish dont seem to be overly picky since i seen them caught on many different colors , it seems to be just a matter of getting it to the right spot at the right time.


----------



## walleyeguy19

go to the sandusky


----------



## ywang18

Plan to go on Sat. I have very luck days on Friday and Sat last week with 2 limits. Especially, 2 huge jacks on Sat. Hope I got same luck day on this Sat.


----------



## next bite

fished the island on the west end today. 1 snagged and returned and 1 barely legal and returned. didn't see any one else catch or snag any. very very slow. think i'll waite till next week.


----------



## savage270

Fished the Towpath today from the bank. Snagged a 3lb walleye and caught a legal 4lber on an orange floater with 2'' white twister, 3/8 oz weight above a 3 foot leader around 6pm. The river was very low and the current was very slow today. There were 5 of us there and only one other guy fishing there caught a legal 1lber but lost 3 others during the fight. The other 2 guys there lost a few good looking ones about halfway into the fight. The boat in front of us in the middle of the river landed 5 keepers. Overall it was very very slow... I did notice a bunch of shad and minnows swimming near the bank... maybe the walleye are all full from them?!?!


----------



## Carpman

Guys, this guy is right.......way better than the maumee this year for sure!



walleyeguy19 said:


> go to the sandusky


----------



## robert44ht5

Fished the island yesterday and caught 5, lost 1 at the net ans snagged about a dozen. You just need to find holes.


----------



## luv fishing

if we get some rain will more walleye come up the river?


----------



## BOO

yes that will send another push of walleye up the river!!


----------



## 419deerhunter

Suppose to get some rain monday hopefully that helps


----------



## BornWithGills

Caught 8 legals today including a nice 23" snagged about 6 others. Unbelievably caught 18 suckers today couldn't stop hooking them lol man was it cold.


----------



## hard-day-fishin

Fished Bluegrass from 9-12 today..Got skunked and most guys had empty stringers except for maybe a few with 1 or 2. The bite has been slow this week, espically in the morning. Might give it a try on sat morning or I might go to the sandusky..


----------



## hard-day-fishin

With today's rain and warmer temps anyone giving it a shot tomorrow?


----------



## TPfisher

so, just a question. does anybody actually "catch" fish there or just snag them?


----------



## bbarley

yep, I am heading back to the river tomorrow, first time since last Wednesday


----------



## die4irish

TPfisher said:


> so, just a question. does anybody actually "catch" fish there or just snag them?


Please can we all ignore this question this time. PLEASE


----------



## CarpCommander

Get hip to the jig n pig-that or ripping buzzbaits through the rapids is a good tactic!


----------

